# Snails



## CrystalMethShrimp (Apr 27, 2010)

I have tiny little snails on the glass where i can't eve see their shells. hundreds of them about the size of 1 mm. Just wondering if I can make any kind of snail trap or should i use a dewormer? I have 2 week old crs babies in there as well.


----------



## ShrimpieLove (Apr 26, 2010)

I have freshwater limpets( I believe) but theyre just as annoying as snails, Ive been picking them off the glass but seems everyday theres just as many lol


----------



## Cornputer (Dec 28, 2010)

I too have small snails which probably came in attached to the new plants. I quarantined the plants for about a week in a bucket I guess I didnt clean them as thoroughly. I just do my daily picking with a tweezer as I find them usually just a few a day. Hopefully this manual extermination works. Just gots to be an easier way.


----------



## AquaNekoMobile (Feb 26, 2010)

CrystalMethShrimp said:


> I have tiny little snails on the glass where i can't eve see their shells. hundreds of them about the size of 1 mm. Just wondering if I can make any kind of snail trap or should i use a dewormer? I have 2 week old crs babies in there as well.


Zucchini/lettuce/cucumber is what I used to lure and feed my snails/fish/shrimps. I find the zukes work well for luring them. You can tie a string to the slice of zuke or cuke and weight it down with a stainless steel washer/veggie clip/etc and pull it up daily to wipe and rinse off any snails on it and repeat a few times.

I have found a slice about 1/2 cm lasts about a week for me. (5 x zebra danios, ~5 RCS, 5 amano shirmp, a few ramhorn snails, and 1 x otocat)


----------



## CrystalMethShrimp (Apr 27, 2010)

just make sure it's organic


----------

